# Cooling a pc in a tight space



## andrew_JG (6 mo ago)

I have my pc in a tight spot in between an alex drawer and a bed. There is about 1 cm on each side of the pc so it is basically touching the bed and drawer. I made sure the bed did not have anything hanging over onto the pc. The Pc is on the ground but it is on a metal stand with many holes in the bottom. The case I have has airflow on the top,bottom,front, and back meaning that no airflow is being blocked that I know of. I want to know if it is ok to keep my computer like this or if it is a fire hazard and/or is dangerous for the pc.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

As long as there is Air Flow to the Back of the PC for the PSU to Exhaust air outward, it should be OK. It's best if any intake fans on the side or back are not blocked. I would check temperatures using an app like SpeedFan periodically.


----------



## bravepills (May 24, 2007)

My PC is on a couple of hard back books to keep it a few inches off the floor and it's been fine for 3 years. I use HWmonitor to check temps.

Many cases have a pull out filter under the PSU (under the case), periodically remove and clean - maybe once a month. 

Make a point of not letting your bedding shroud your machine.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

I also recommend the use of a good hardware monitor. I use and recommend Core Temp to monitor CPU temps in real time. Under Options > Settings > Notification Area, I have mine set to display "Highest temperature" only. CoreTemp with those settings places the temp of your CPU in your System Tray/Notification area so you don't have to manually call up a program to see where you are. 

If my temps rise and sit above 60°C for longer than a few seconds, I know it is time to clean my filters. 



andrew_JG said:


> I want to know if it is ok to keep my computer like this or if it is a fire hazard and/or is dangerous for the pc.


Heat would only be an issue when you are actually using the computer. And it should be easy then to see if your sheets or blankets have fallen on to your computer. If you just let your computer go to sleep (as I do and recommend) or you shut down your computer after each use, heat is not an issue at all. Otherwise, the vast majority of cases provide a front-to-back flow of air through the case (or sometimes, bottom to top). As long as those vents are not blocked by sheets (or dust), and CoreTemp is showing your temps are good, I would not worry about your side clearances.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You can even get status on your phone wherever you are...


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

Here is the link for that (scroll down to Android). 

Sadly, the Lite version has way more 1-star (poor) reviews (397) than all the rest combined (268). And apparently the Standard version has been discontinued. Disclaimer - I have not tried either one and I note there are 142 5-star ratings for the lite version. So I have to assume some of the 1-star ratings are nit-picks and complaints about aesthetics versus the important features: function and accuracy. 

But do not let that detract anyone from the Windows computer version. I have used it for years on W7, W10 and W11 systems (PC and laptop) with no problems at all. It is currently installed on 5 computers here.


----------

